# Revenue Weight on V5C



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

My MH has a plated gross weight of 3500kg. The Revenue Weight on the V5c is 3015kg. Is the Revenue Weight on the V5c incorrect and should it be the plated gross weight?
If the V5c is incorrect what would I need to do to get it corrected?


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

I would think the V5c is the determining factor.

I have just had my van uprated, which was (in my case) a paper exercise. SvTech sends you a new plate (well, sticker) and a certificate which you send to the DVLA along with some other documents and they change the V5c for you.

So maybe a previous owner left the last step of informinmg the DVLA out?

Pieter


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

It is original V5C as the MH is only 5 months old. I have phoned DVLA since I posted this query who tell me that the Revenue Weight has no bearing on either the plated gross weight or the converters unladen weight. They could not tell me what the 3015 kgs related to but the gross weight, [which they do not have a record off] , is the plated weight. The MH has two plates, one from Fiat and one from the Trigarno group, and both have 3500kg as the gross weight.

It is interesting though that the Fiat plate has 6000kgs as the Maximum Train Weight but the Trigarno one has 4800kgs.


----------



## park (May 16, 2005)

We had this on ours. Revenue weight (whatever that is) was shown as 3000kg and Autosleeper plate as 3300kg. To avoid any possible confusion with overseas police I corrected the V5 and sent it back to DVLA with a photo of the weight plate. They reissued the V5c withe the revenue weight at 3300kg.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

As far as i,m aware the GVW is not displayed on the v5 unless it exceeds 3500kg when it becomes PHG instead of PLG.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I took Park's advise and sent my V5 to DVLA with a covering letter and photo of the weight plate and today received a new V5 with the Revenue Weight marked as 3500kg Gross Weight.

I went to a local weigh bridge today. The MH was in touring mode and had the fresh water and fuel tanks full. 

The weights were vehicle only 3290kg with rear axle 1860kg. Vehicle plus myself and my wife 3460kg. If it was used to its full capacity of 4 persons there would have to be some shedding of weight, the fresh water for a start, to keep the weights within limit.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

throw the bloody thing away and buy a proper one :lol: :lol: . dennis how you doing mate?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Dennis, Hello from a very wet Dorset. I'm well and really getting into this retirement lark now. We had a great 3 weeks in France, mainly in the Ardeche, and had a good time last weekend at a Caravan Club Holiday rally at West bay near Bridport.
Where is the first Southern MHF rally under your marshalling?


----------

